# Repashy Super Foods Expierment



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I would like to start off that i do not endorse, not am i endorsed by, the manufacturer of this food. I am looking for a way to get better growth rates from slower growing fry while maintaining the best possible water conditions.

As luck, fortune, or my subconscious would have it, i got this food in today and i have 6 new species incoming tomorrow that are all fry/juvie sized.

The fish coming in are all CARES fish and are endangered/extinct in the wild so i want to give them the best possible diet/housing/care that i possibly can and with a little luck we can get some breeding action.








I have mixed the "Meat Pie" as directed and i am awaiting it to set.








The powder smells nice and strong of fish and is almost the color of play sand.

After mixing and allowing it to cool it looks as though we have just over a pound of ready to feed food.









Photos will be added later today my batteries are dead


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds good, I've got some slow-growing discus fry


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

This sounds interesting. One question: What exactly is this and how does it work?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, I just googled it (for some reason I couldn't find it when I first posted). How is this so much different from other gel foods on the market? And it seems that it makes a lot of food... How are you supposed to feed it to smaller fish? It seems like it would be difficult to cut it up into tiny pieces for them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

make no mistake about it...repashy foods are outstanding....very nutritious...while repashy has been the standard in reptile foods for some time ; their venture into fish foods is quite recent....
i know of a couple of people using it and rave about it...
unfortunately i don't sell it................yet......


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

The consistency is that of cream cheese but it cleaves like a good custard pie.

I am delighted to report that every fish in house hit it straight away and the baby bronzes played a weird game of soccer with it until it was gone.

The cyps and paracyps were the two i was worried about but both of them hit it straight away.


----------

